# Lightweight cables



## davf1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am gradually reducing the weight of my bike and think there is a lot to be gained by looking at the cables. currently using Campag, with a listed weight of 248g (not checked). I think there is potential for 100-150g reduction.

Looking at the options the Nokon carbons seem to offer some potential (at a cost). There are other (lighter) alternatives, but they may not be compatible with my PowerCordz.

so the question is, what is the lightest alternative for a road bike when including inners into the equation. It is an assumption that any option is functional, so actual experience with the various choices would be good feedback.

cheers


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

have you looked into power cordz own housing


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

PowerCordz are about the best option, especially if you run them inside a regular housing. Nokon housings are heavier than either Campy or Shimano housings. One exception is possibly the new Nokon CF housings. Also, Jagwire setups are lighter than OEM and just as durable and well functioning.


----------



## davf1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Forrest Root said:


> PowerCordz are about the best option, especially if you run them inside a regular housing. Nokon housings are heavier than either Campy or Shimano housings. One exception is possibly the new Nokon CF housings. Also, Jagwire setups are lighter than OEM and just as durable and well functioning.


Using PowerCordz over standard Campag saves approx 30g. I think there are much lighter options than Campag eg Shimano SIS, but they are not compatible with PowerCordz.

I am hoping that someone has actually done this exercise and can confirm real figures. As far as I can see Nokon is still lighter than campag regular and the carbon ones lighter still. Is it an advantage to stay with Powercordz, rather than go to SIS with steel cables?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

davf1 said:


> Using PowerCordz over standard Campag saves approx 30g. I think there are much lighter options than Campag eg Shimano SIS, but they are not compatible with PowerCordz.
> 
> I am hoping that someone has actually done this exercise and can confirm real figures. As far as I can see Nokon is still lighter than campag regular and the carbon ones lighter still. Is it an advantage to stay with Powercordz, rather than go to SIS with steel cables?


Well, then go to WW and ask there. I'm guessing the Shimano housings that I ran PowerCordz in, without any issues, must have been different than all the other housings, eh?


----------



## davf1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Forrest Root said:


> Well, then go to WW and ask there. I'm guessing the Shimano housings that I ran PowerCordz in, without any issues, must have been different than all the other housings, eh?


Brake or shift? Powercordz brake are thicker cables


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

davf1 said:


> Brake or shift? Powercordz brake are thicker cables


Brake and shift.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

davf1 said:


> I am gradually reducing the weight of my bike and think there is a lot to be gained by looking at the cables. currently using Campag, with a listed weight of 248g (not checked). I think there is potential for 100-150g reduction.
> 
> Looking at the options the Nokon carbons seem to offer some potential (at a cost). There are other (lighter) alternatives, but they may not be compatible with my PowerCordz.
> 
> ...


Power Cordz require 5mm housing for Brakes and shifting. So use you compressionless brake cable housing for shifting as well.
Like Jagwire Ripcord Universal Housing.

Nokon are slighty lighter than campy but not one of Shimnao's basic housing which is slighty lighter. You are talking 2-5 grams here per meter.

We had this discussion on MTBR so many times. Alligator Ilinks are lighter than Nokon as well.

The lightest is Shimano or Jagwire housing with Power Cordz. I am going to try them agin on my Campy set-up. I was waitng for brake cables. I don't feel thet are that durable if you even need to disconect them. When I had to un-do they FD cable a few times to get the adjusment better, the cables just broke open and frayed. With PC you need to get the clmaping down the first time or maybe the second. But after that they are shot!


----------



## davf1 (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Power Cordz require 5mm housing for Brakes and shifting. So use you compressionless brake cable housing for shifting as well.
> Like Jagwire Ripcord Universal Housing.
> 
> Nokon are slighty lighter than campy but not one of Shimnao's basic housing which is slighty lighter. You are talking 2-5 grams here per meter.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I have seen the posts on MTB, but to be honest they spent more time slagging each other than providing useful info. Thats why I am interested in people who have actually made the change. Let me know how you go with your Campy setup. do you know how much your new setup weighs, or how much you saved?
cheers


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

davf1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have seen the posts on MTB, but to be honest they spent more time slagging each other than providing useful info. Thats why I am interested in people who have actually made the change. Let me know how you go with your Campy setup. do you know how much your new setup weighs, or how much you saved?
> cheers


True. But look at the actual info a guy Nino posted. I have it some where and I will look for it. Nokon housing saves 5g per meter on regular housing. Certain Shimnao stuff and Jagwire housing is 1-2 lighetr than Nokon per meter. Nokon is lighter than standard Campy Housing.

Basically go with Nokon for looks, not weight. The actual PC cables save 20-40g per cables on some brands. When I ran PC and JW housing on my Shimnao set-up it saved around 75g. Sfiting was better.

Again weight saving really comefrom the PC not housing. The housings are now so close with Jagwire's lighter stuff, Shimano light housing and and transfil flting snake. Use the PC to save the most weight.

On my MTB shifting it saved 35g.


----------



## davf1 (Oct 13, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> True. But look at the actual info a guy Nino posted. I have it some where and I will look for it. Nokon housing saves 5g per meter on regular housing. Certain Shimnao stuff and Jagwire housing is 1-2 lighetr than Nokon per meter. Nokon is lighter than standard Campy Housing.
> 
> Basically go with Nokon for looks, not weight. The actual PC cables save 20-40g per cables on some brands. When I ran PC and JW housing on my Shimnao set-up it saved around 75g. Sfiting was better.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i checked out the Jagwire, it looks to be better value for money than Nokon carbon.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have used Aztec Jagwire (same aluminum housing on both sets of cables) for going on 4 years now on my road bike. It shifts faster and is more reliable and dependable. I usually ride between 100 to 150 miles a week for about 8 months out of the year. But I have found if you want to lower your stem/handlebar about 20-30 mm, it's a pain unless you want to replace all your cables (shift and brake) and keep the small bits of aluminum housing of Jagwire (5-10 mm). The aluminum housing will rub more than the plastic housing, especially on the headtube.


----------

